# Thanksgiving Dinner ?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I know most expats here arent of American origin but... is anyone doing / planning a get together for Thanksgiving dinner? 

Would be nice to get a bunch of people together and maybe do a pot-luck (not sure what its called her, this means everyone makes/ bakes a dish to share) and we can have some beers, etc.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm probably going to come across as completely ignorant but...when is Thanksgiving and what does it represent? For the record, I have heard of it but have never lived in a country where it is actually celebrated so unfortunately very much clueless about the whole thing.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's to give thanks by killing a turkey and then cooking it up for a feast. It's a traditional American thing that goes back to the old days but I don't think the Native Americans were too happy at what happened afterward.

You might be better off organizing a dinner out though and I think there are some places that serve turkey too on that day!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

We tried to do something like this but just didnt seem to materialize. 

I get home at 8am and have to leave again for work at 4pm. Most people work so suppose this would be an evening thing. If it is not, I might forgo some sleep to come along...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> It's to give thanks by killing a turkey and then cooking it up for a feast. It's a traditional American thing that goes back to the old days but I don't think the Native Americans were too happy at what happened afterward.


It is a way to give thanks for making it through another year and that your still here and doing well.  And a day for friends and family to get together and watch football all day.

 Are you ready for some football???


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I'm probably going to come across as completely ignorant but...when is Thanksgiving and what does it represent? For the record, I have heard of it but have never lived in a country where it is actually celebrated so unfortunately very much clueless about the whole thing.


Well, the closest thing I can think of is that its somewhat like Eid Mubarak... where you give thanks, you share food with your community and give thanks for pretty much everything. I was told Eid in some countries, they like buy a whole cow / sheep and then share the food with the poor, etc. 

Well, Thanksgiving is when original Brits landed in North America and had nothing to eat, it was a horrible winter, crops were dying and Native Americans helped us by teaching us certain food harvesting / growing techniques, etc. In the end, there was a huge feast where food was shared with all, including the Natives and its become a tradition in US / Canada to celebrate giving thanks for all that you have. 

In the US, we give food to homeless shelters and charities, etc in an attempt to "feed everyone" on this day. We invite our neighbors or friends over for the feast.

Thanksgiving Origin


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> It is a way to give thanks for making it through another year and that your still here and doing well.  And a day for friends and family to get together and watch football all day.
> 
> Are you ready for some football???


Pssh ... dunno what the origin is ... but I'm in for some pecan / pumpkin pie, corn bread ... "I want my baby back, baby back, baby back ... I want my baby back baby back" ... 

Bengals vs. Jets ... bring out the shotgun ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Well, the closest thing I can think of is that its somewhat like Eid Mubarak... where you give thanks, you share food with your community and give thanks for pretty much everything. I was told Eid in some countries, they like buy a whole cow / sheep and then share the food with the poor, etc.
> 
> Well, Thanksgiving is when original Brits landed in North America and had nothing to eat, it was a horrible winter, crops were dying and Native Americans helped us by teaching us certain food harvesting / growing techniques, etc. In the end, there was a huge feast where food was shared with all, including the Natives and its become a tradition in US / Canada to celebrate giving thanks for all that you have.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Saint Ari said:


> Pssh ... dunno what the origin is ... but I'm in for some pecan / pumpkin pie, corn bread ... "I want my baby back, baby back, baby back ... I want my baby back baby back" ...
> 
> Bengals vs. Jets ... bring out the shotgun ...


Jets defense better play well.. I need a win in my fantasy league!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I LOVE pecan pie! Can't remember the last time I had me a slice.

exactly what kind of job requires you to do nightshifts and such jynxgirl? call center? hospital? bank robber?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm usually either a 49er, Cowboy or Packer myself ...

But I can work with the Jets ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone game for Thanksgiving get together? Everyone can bring something and we can eat together and share stories, etc. I guess I could do a restaurant, although those arent the same feeling. You cant get second-helpings, haha. 

I really wish that those teleporter thingies from Star Trek already existed, so that you can beam up / down to anywhere in the world quickly, just in time for holiday dinners and then teleport back to your life away from home.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

They do! But the airline industry has "taken care" of anyone who tries to leak the truth out! Actually, Boeing might send some of its goons to kill me right now for saying that!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a beam_me_up_scotty thing-a-ma-jig in my living room ... I'll let y'all use it for a fee ..


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

the cost......your life but it's totally worth it for a slice of pie, yams and piece of that turkey!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I LOVE pecan pie! Can't remember the last time I had me a slice.
> 
> exactly what kind of job requires you to do nightshifts and such jynxgirl? call center? hospital? bank robber?


If I told you, I would have to kill you...  

(along the lines of call center, except no one else is in the office but the one person answering....  very boring job)


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Deep fried turkey ... anyone?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha well you gotta sometime die for some reason


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Deep fried turkey ... anyone?


Oh please no!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Didn't they kill the natives afterwards? 

Anna and I were talking about this on Thursday as well. Hash suggested we could use his place for the Thanksgiving Potluck Dinner but not sure when he's back and if he's still ok with us thrashing his place 
Anyway, I'm in as long as I get to bring along the one thing that I'm most thankful for....my 3 year old rugrat


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You don't like fried turkey??? Its only once (well twice cuz christmas is another day to fry turkeys too). 

Siting outside, manly men around the fryer, knowing how its done, all sitting around with their beers, thinking they are participating in the 'cooking' process. Meanwhile, the women are inside doing the real work.

I LOVE THE HOLIDAYS


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Anyone game for Thanksgiving get together? Everyone can bring something and we can eat together and share stories, etc. I guess I could do a restaurant, although those arent the same feeling. You cant get second-helpings, haha.
> 
> I really wish that those teleporter thingies from Star Trek already existed, so that you can beam up / down to anywhere in the world quickly, just in time for holiday dinners and then teleport back to your life away from home.


I'm a maybe and also have very limited cooking skills.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

i could cook us up some boiling water


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> i could cook us up some boiling water


Make sure you don't burn it!


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

that would be nice except that i don't have a kitchen yet to cook anything... but i'm into icecream cakes so if this is gonna happen then i might really join but when is that?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have to haves.... 

Turkey. 
Dressing/stuffing (osyster dressing would be awfully nice).
Green bean casserole. 
Mashed potatoes and turkey dressing with the little giblets in it. 
Sweet potato casserole. 
Relish tray with the peanut butter in the celery. 
Cranberry sauce. 
Macaroni and cheese. 
Broccoli and rice casserole.
Collared greens. 
Chips and dip, onion as well as a nacho cheese dip. 
Spinach dip inside the sweet hawaiian bread bowl.
Rice crispy treats (made by kids). 
Fudge (stirred by the kids so they know just how long and hard it is to make that stuff). 
Pecan pie. 
Pumpkin pie. 


I AM NOW OFFICIALLY IN HOLIDAY MOOD


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, first we really need a location. Im sure most of us have crappy little apartments here in Dubai, so not much room for people to hang out in. Does anyone know of any common areas that could be used anywhere? Like a backyard, picnic area, etc? 

Id suggest a pot luck. Meaning, everyone brings something, whether you made it yourself or stopped by the store and picked up, doesnt really matter. That way we try different dishes from around the world...

Lastly, we need an organizer. Im horrible at that, especially considering I just got here. If you let me orchestrate this whole thing, I promise you will be absolute chaos. Hah


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have to haves....
> 
> Turkey.
> Dressing/stuffing (osyster dressing would be awfully nice).
> ...


I love the way you think!!!  
Id settle for even just a good turkey with real american stuffing. Although the mac and cheese, along with the cranberry sauce are also a must. Pumkpin pie and rice krispy treats. Youre making me super hungry!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, I forgot.. the cauliflower and bacon salad. Its horribly fattening but oh my gosh, is it great!!!

(I am so hungry right now from looking on recipes.com  )


Turkey bacon in my little pot as they always make me a separate of anything if it has beef or pork in it... Gosh I miss friends and family!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have to haves....
> 
> Turkey.
> Dressing/stuffing (osyster dressing would be awfully nice).
> ...



Since YOU made the list, YOU are in charge!!  Good luck finding a Hawaiian bread bowl!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck finding half of that stuff!  353 to go....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What is a Hawaiian bread bowl? A bowl made of Hawaiian bread or a bowl made in Hawaii for bread?

:confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is a sweet hawaiian bread that you can get in the usa. It probly isnt made in hawaii at all  

The importance isnt the bread bowl but it does look pretty.... the bread though for dipping is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

King's Hawaiian Bakery

And its not so to say made in Hawaii....  But it originally was, amazing enough to me.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> You might be better off organizing a dinner out though


why? 

what grounds?

I think Nightshadows idea is brilliant:clap2:


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> King's Hawaiian Bakery
> 
> And its not so to say made in Hawaii....  But it originally was, amazing enough to me.



Oh man, this is some of the best bread ... its like a yellowish color and its a sweet little dinner roll. The most common uses Ive found outside of the holidays, is many places in the US make little pulled pork or BBQ sandwiches with it. Many bars I go to have like a roast beef on the menu and this is the bread they give as it adds a bit of flavor to the meat. Its really something amazing.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> why?
> 
> what grounds?
> 
> I think Nightshadows idea is brilliant:clap2:


Does anyone have a "common access area" at their building / apt? Im not sure I am using the proper term, but most large condo buildings, have like a swimming pool / tennis court / BBQ / Grilling and Picnic area for the whole building to use. This is a good way of no one having to offer their apartment or home. If so, all we need is a few people that want to have a nice assorted dinner. This is probably 80% of the whole deal, if we can find a place to meet, the rest is easy!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Does anyone have a "common access area" at their building / apt? Im not sure I am using the proper term, but most large condo buildings, have like a swimming pool / tennis court / BBQ / Grilling and Picnic area for the whole building to use. This is a good way of no one having to offer their apartment or home. If so, all we need is a few people that want to have a nice assorted dinner. This is probably 80% of the whole deal, if we can find a place to meet, the rest is easy!


The use of these common areas are often tied to the opening hours for the pool. Most buildings will not allow residents access to the pool after 10pm and would in turn, close off the barbecue area to make sure that people do not go for midnight swims when the lifeguards are not on duty.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Oh please no!


Don't pose ... you know you indulge ....


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Didn't they kill the natives afterwards?
> 
> Anna and I were talking about this on Thursday as well. Hash suggested we could use his place for the Thanksgiving Potluck Dinner but not sure when he's back and if he's still ok with us thrashing his place
> Anyway, I'm in as long as I get to bring along the one thing that I'm most thankful for....my 3 year old rugrat


Homie did say he'll be back before Thanksgiving ... so i take it in a few days ...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hawaiian Bread Bowl??

West Coast .... Boudin sour dough ....


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have to haves....
> 
> Turkey.
> Dressing/stuffing (osyster dressing would be awfully nice).
> ...


i can make the spinach dip. the country bread some shops have here is very good.

now, when we stop bickering and decision making starts (don't tell me i think like a man ), let me know if this is for real, where we can do it, how many people can come, and what they can make and bring. 

we need serious commitment to this one    just joking....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok so in some of those you are suggesting we use child labor, i think it's illegal but I have no problem getting rugrats to work lol


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> ok so in some of those you are suggesting we use child labor, i think it's illegal but I have no problem getting rugrats to work lol


it's child labour if we sell what they make. parents and parents' friends stuffing their faces won't count as profiteers in this case LOL


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Finding a place isnt a big deal if we want to do it outdoors there are plenty of BBQ areas in Dubai and even the beach....

The biggest issue is planning and considering most of us will be working all day Thursday it might be a problem doing the cooking and meeting early.

'We had already discussed somethign along these lines with Hash before he went home 2 weeks ago. He should be back this week.

But let's not put the cart before the horse (or turkey in this case) and let's start at the beginning.
Who is in and from what time ? And what are your cooking skills like?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> And what are your cooking skills like?


... And there was silence ....


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Finding a place isnt a big deal if we want to do it outdoors there are plenty of BBQ areas in Dubai and even the beach....
> 
> The biggest issue is planning and considering most of us will be working all day Thursday it might be a problem doing the cooking and meeting early.
> 
> ...


Im in obviously. I suggest Friday afternoon. The idea is to have a few hours worth of eating, *chatting* (OMG! Id written cheating.. I must be sleepy lol) and relaxing.

I probably wont cook as I dont think its practical, Ive never cooked for many people. Ill bring anything that is needed though and Ill pitch in for a nice turkey if anyone here knows how to make one or cares to prepare it. I can cook, just not for 20 people. 

Whose place are we using? We need commitment though, dont agree to come / bring food if you wont show at the last minute. Again, the idea here is to have fun and relax. Drinks are optional. I know Pamela mentioned bringing her child, I dont think thats an issue either, it should be a family setting.... Just tell me where and what else and Ill help organize / call people / etc...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard Caesar's have a turkey or can cook one on request, not sure if that's true though.

Also what day is this exactly?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I have heard Caesar's have a turkey or can cook one on request, not sure if that's true though.
> 
> Also what day is this exactly?


Officially Thanksgiving will take place on Thursday, but Dubai is 10 hours ahead of US / Canada, so Friday afternoon works for me! Muahahahaha!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree. Friday afternoon seems like a better option.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright, only question is where? Once we have a place, the rest is easy, everyone just has to start adding to a list of who is bringing what. If I might suggest not spending more than 20-25 USD per person (around 85 dirhams). That should probably be a cap... any thoughts on this?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Let me make a couple of calls tonight and I'll see what can be done about the location.

As for the turkey it might be best to order one BUT my suggestion is to get people to put their money where their mouth is and pay first. Had too many evenings already with people not showing up (even at Iftar where Pamela gave her credit card as security!!) or not paying for their own drinks before leaving, which resulted in the organisers paying on their behalf. 

We also dont want to have a turkey for 20 people and only 6 people turning up......


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> let me make a couple of calls tonight and I'll see what can be done about the location.
> As for the Turkey it might be best to order one BUT my suggestion is to get people to put their money where their mouth is and pay first. Had too many evenings already with people not showing up (even at Iftars where Pamela gave her credit card as security!!) or not paying for their own drinks before leaving, which resulted in the organisers paying on their behalf.
> 
> We also dont want to have a turkey for 20 people and only 6 people turning up......


Word ...


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Let me make a couple of calls tonight and I'll see what can be done about the location.
> 
> As for the turkey it might be best to order one BUT my suggestion is to get people to put their money where their mouth is and pay first. Had too many evenings already with people not showing up (even at Iftar where Pamela gave her credit card as security!!) or not paying for their own drinks before leaving, which resulted in the organisers paying on their behalf.
> 
> We also dont want to have a turkey for 20 people and only 6 people turning up......


Youre 100% correct. See, now you know why Im always bugging you, you always have the right answers amiga!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

blue01 said:


> that would be nice except that i don't have a kitchen yet to cook anything... but i'm into icecream cakes so if this is gonna happen then i might really join but when is that?


Just saw your message. Cant wait to for the ice cream cake!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> Youre 100% correct. See, now you know why Im always bugging you, you always have the right answers amiga!


Always happy to help when I can! Planner is the middle name
Been extremely busy at the office and this week promises a lot of overtime...
I will update you as soon as I get the answers I need....

Oh and BTW I am soo looking forward to Pamela's long promised Banana cake!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Uh oh!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

How hard can that be? Just get an english cake from carrefour, slice it in half and put a banana between them. voila! Banana + cake


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> How hard can that be? Just get an english cake from carrefour, slice it in half and put a banana between them. voila! Banana + cake


Its nice to know someone else on this forum has a twisted sense of humor like mine. haha. 

Yogagirl: Yeah, let me know as soon as possible so we can get the word out asap. The way I figure though even if its just 5-6 of us @ Dinner, who cares? Good food, good conversation, good times. We dont need a lot of people to have some laughs.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm in so is are we talking about the coming Thursday/Friday or the one after? Because there's only about 2 days left for the coming one! We could do this at a park too like a "picnic" and the weather isn't too bad for a day time event.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I'm in so is are we talking about the coming Thursday/Friday or the one after? Because there's only about 2 days left for the coming one! We could do this at a park too like a "picnic" and the weather isn't too bad for a day time event.



Im a noob here. I dont even know where picnic areas are.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ask Yogi Bear, he knows where all the good picinic spots are 

Well they have that Jumeirah park place, the name of which I forgot. There's Safa Park and there's the Mamzar park too.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Ask Yogi Bear, he knows where all the good picinic spots are
> 
> Well they have that Jumeirah park place, the name of which I forgot. There's Safa Park and there's the Mamzar park too.


Do you ever sleep dude?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hey you're on here as well! naw im off but I rarely sleep for long anyways!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Im bored and watching Lost in Translation on Free TV or whatever this crap is. I get like all of 2 channels that have English language stuff, so I am at their mercy. I think Ive seen the same CSI Miami episode about 6 times now... I hate that red-headed actor guy. 

Yawn.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Failing all else, you may like to know that Billy Blues (at Rydes Plaza in Satwa) is running a Thanksgiving special this week, featuring a turkey dinner plus pumpkinn or pecan pie.

@Nightshadow. In my house CSI Miami is known as CSI Ginger.  It's awful.

-


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Failing all else, you may like to know that Billy Blues (at Rydes Plaza in Satwa) is running a Thanksgiving special this week, featuring a turkey dinner plus pumpkinn or pecan pie.
> 
> @Nightshadow. In my house CSI Miami is known as CSI Ginger.  It's awful.
> 
> -


Ahh thats right, brits call red-heads ginger sometimes! My friends call our friend from Norway plump and ginger or something like that .


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

:focus:

sadly I am out on this one, I would have loved to have got invloved, anything that enjoys food / socialising and maybe an odd tipple or two is a winner in my book.

However my other love is dragging me away

The worlds best golfers are in town for the final competition of the season.eace:

The Race to Dubai


Anyway if this doesnt get off the ground this weekend, then I dont mind hosting something similar another weekend and we can pretend its Thanksgiving, (insert any other reason to party - here) I have the perfect spot for it, right outside my window.


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

I got an Expat buddy coming in on Thursday night and leaves Friday night back to Kuwait...PM me when you guys make a decision. I can cook, but don't have the capability living out of a hotel, but none the less I can always pick up odds and ends. Let me know and I will do my best for us to get over there while he is still in town


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> :focus:
> 
> sadly I am out on this one, I would have loved to have got invloved, anything that enjoys food / socialising and maybe an odd tipple or two is a winner in my book.
> 
> ...


Mike, I like your idea man. I would gladly accept if the rest of the group agrees... we could always put it off for next week or whenever, it is after all, a collective "Holiday Season" for all people from all walks of life, isnt it?


----------



## Jiles Family (Nov 19, 2010)

If anyone is interested...me and another Expat from the states are going out to eat tonight at 7 pm. PM for details!


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

It seems Ive missed much in last few weeks … during my trip to the US I heard alot about the Thanksgiving dinner ...so I am definitely in for this one….. Anything for a good meal with a bunch of great people


----------

